# Canadian Resort Directory



## BevL (Oct 28, 2006)

In order to avoid the sticky at the top of the page from being clogged up with non-useful information, I've started this thread.

It seems that the resort directory is not attached to OnMedic's initial post.  I've emailed him and asked him if he can shed any light on that and hopefully we'll get it back into that sticky.  I'll post HERE, NOT ON THE STICKY if and when I hear from him.

It is still posted over at timeshare forums.  Here's a link that I hope will work:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1638

Again, folks, let's post any questions about this subject in this thread.  I'll go in and clean up the sticky post once it's resolved.

Thanks

Bev


----------



## ausman (Oct 28, 2006)

Bev,

If there is a problem with the sticky and you are a moderator and you can access the file elsewhere, why not delete the sticky and replace it with of your own.

Or, just delete the sticky, clearly it has not fulfilled the intended purpose.


----------



## BevL (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't have access to the file.  Yes, I can edit, etc., but it's not stored anywhere else on TUG that is only accessible to me.  Hopefully OnMedic will respond to my email.

If we don't get the list back, I'll delete the sticky.

Bev


----------



## eal (Oct 29, 2006)

I only have a link to a pdf file
http://www3.sympatico.ca/onmedic/Canadian-Resorts.pdf


----------



## BevL (Oct 29, 2006)

That file appears to be the same one that is on Timeshare Forums.  As it's  not my file, I'm reluctant to simply attempt to attach it without the original poster's consent.  Again, I'm waiting to hear from him and will advise.

Bev


----------

